# Draigo snorts Warp Dust?!



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Now that I have your attention:
In my online travels, I came across a website run by two fellow 40K fans. The site is www.flashgitz.net, and it contains a weekly webcomic: Regular Marine (You know, as opposed to Ultramarines), and two videos which I found greatly entertaining: "The Trials of Draigo" and "Space Hulk", both of which can also be found on Youtube. I'm sharing knowledge of this site in the hopes that some of my fellow Heretics can get as much of a laugh out this website as I did, if they havent found it already!


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Routine said:


> Draigo snorts Warp Dust?!


yeah quite regually and he smokes squig weed with matt ward occasionally:hang1:

imm joking im joking i dont hate matt ward


please dont hit me


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol, it actually references Matt Ward in "The Trials of Draigo" video too:

Grey Knight to Draigo: "Warp Dust? Why would you want THAT? The only people who snort Warp Dust are heretics... and Matt Ward, most likely"


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've seen the videos, and I want to convert a blood thirster to have a bunny head like korvoth : D


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Now, if you could also do the Warpdust voice, you'd really have people looking at you funny when you fielded him, lol :biggrin:


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Saw that a little while ago, pretty good lol. 

"And then you must cuddle with us while we talk about our feelings. And our day" - Classic


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

That was a great dinner time read! +Rep


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

That's good. Damn good. Everything there's good. I want moar.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

I read over the Draigo fluff in the Codex, and finally cottoned on to the fact the guys who did the work on these vids didnt just pull the name Karvoth out of their asses, lol.. it actually is the name of a Bloodthirster Draigo did battle with

Edit: Glad you appreciated the humor Jace, I know I did! The comic those guys are working on only updates once every Sunday or something, but it has been a good read so far


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

VX485 said:


> Saw that a little while ago, pretty good lol.
> 
> "And then you must cuddle with us while we talk about our feelings. And our day" - Classic


Also, it turns out that the protection provided by the Aegis apparently doesnt cover the Holy Passage


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

I thought Power Armours have some recycling systems to get rid of that problem, but appearently it's just a hole there...


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Sad thing is, that wasnt even Power Armor, it was Terminator Armor.. definitely a security breach that needs to be addressed:grin:


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Routine said:


> Sad thing is, that wasnt even Power Armor, it was Terminator Armor.. definitely a security breach that needs to be addressed:grin:


Newsflash from the Empire.

Product Recall

All Terminator Armour manufactured from 367.39M to 827.39M is recalled due to a design fault failure to cover the wearers arse and leading to lead poisoning from bolter wounding of the bum and nappy rash due to unintentional exposure.

:russianroulette:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I've watched the vids before, but I didn't know that there was a weekly webcomic. Definitely going to check it out.

EDIT: Well, that was a quick read. I was all set to archive-binge. Still, it was funny.


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

^Yeah, one update a week is going to be painfully slow for me, but they're students like myself, so it's understandable that they wouldnt have that much time available. Oh well


----------

